# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  se i soci di una srl non prendono utili?

## bubusettete

Ho una domanda 
facciamo l'ipotesi che 4 soci aprano una srl a gennaio 2016
la società guadagna 800.000 euro e paga le dovute imposte 27+4 circa
entro il 2016 nessuno dei soci prende utili, è fattibile? cosa bisogna fare per poter tenere gli utili dentro la srl?
in che modo vengono tassati sul 740 personale? 
se per caso gli utili vengono presi nel 2017. Ipotizziamo ogni socio prenda dalla srl 150.000 euro
due dei soci vanno a vivere in germania, dove stabiliscono fissa dimora, residenza per più di 184 giorni con tutto il loro nucleo familiare.
Come vengono tassati? secondo quale stato?
fa fede l'anno fiscale (da giugno?) oppure l'anno solare per decidere dove fare la tassazione?

----------


## roby

- non è obbligatoria la distribuzione degli utili da parte della società
- se la società SRL inizia l'attività a gennaio 2016 (minchia che esempio hai fatto, subito 800.000 euro di utili! Bravi!!) per l'anno 2016 non può proprio prelevare utili perchè occorre per forza aspettare la chiusura dell'esercizio e poi l'assemblea dei soci, ipoteticamente da gennaio 2017, potrà valutare la corresponsione dei dividendi
- nell'anno in cui i dividendi vengono percepiti il socio li deve metetre nella propria dichiarazione dei redditi
- come funziona il tutto? vedi: La tassazione dei dividendi percepiti dalle persone fisiche non imprenditori fiscalmente residenti in Italia
- gli utili sono tassati nello stato di residenza. Quale è lo stato in cui si deve materialmente pagare è un discorso lungo, non da forum... conta anche dove si trova il centro dei propri affari e affetti familiari... (si vedano i casi Pavarotti, Valentino Rossi, Capirossi, ecc)

----------


## bubusettete

beh poniamo che la società resta in Italia, due soci restano qui, altri due (coniugati) si spostano con tutto il nucleo familiare in Germania, vendono casa e vivono la per cui nell'anno in cui ritirano gli utili sono in Germania per 184 giorni in quell'anno..è regolare o si va incontro a qualche problema? non parlo di finte residenze (valentino rossi & co) ma vero spostamento

----------


## paolab

trattandosi di vero spostamento della residenza quando i soci percepiranno i dividendi, dopo aver "maturato la residenza estera" saranno tassati conseguentemente... come residenti all'estero

----------


## yota1986

Ma se l'utile non viene ridistribuito, e rimane dunque in società - quindi i soci non percepiscono nulla del dividendo - per quale motivo comunque i soci devono pagarci l'INPS? L'INPS non dovrebbe essere dovuta solo nel momento in cui viene distribuito l'eventuale dividendo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma se l'utile non viene ridistribuito, e rimane dunque in società - quindi i soci non percepiscono nulla del dividendo - per quale motivo comunque i soci devono pagarci l'INPS? L'INPS non dovrebbe essere dovuta solo nel momento in cui viene distribuito l'eventuale dividendo?

  No. L'inps va pagata se ed in quanto essi lavorano nella società. L'inps, giustamente, non amette che si procura reddito senza nessuno che paghi i contributi.

----------


## yota1986

Nel caso però il socio sia unico? (E comunque spende gran parte del tempo in quella società) 
Considerando che il socio unico non ha uno stipendio, è amministratore unico e ha deciso di non distribuirsi gli utili. Deve comunque pagare l'INPS sugli utili generati pur non prendendo nulla di quegli utili?

----------


## swami

Sugli utili non si paga INPS, sul compenso da amministratore si paga la gestione separata, per il lavoro prestato nella SRL eventuale iscrizione INPS artigiani/commercianti

----------


## yota1986

> Sugli utili non si paga INPS, sul compenso da amministratore si paga la gestione separata, per il lavoro prestato nella SRL eventuale iscrizione INPS artigiani/commercianti

  Scusami se ri-rispondo, ma è solo per comprendere meglio. Lo so che sugli utili non si paga l'INPS. L'INPS si paga esclusivamente sul compenso da amministratore, o comunque sul reddito personale essendo una tassa personale e non societaria. 
Ma il socio e amministratore unico di una SRL, se non erro, sarebbe soggetto ad una doppia imposizione fiscale.  
Di conseguenza tale amministratore unico decide di non prendere alcun compenso come amministratore, ma semplicemente aspetta la chiusura di bilancio ed eventualmente si distribuisce gli utili. Sulla distribuzione degli utili poi paga INPS (artigiani/commercianti) e IRPEF.  
Se quest'anno, in fase di delibera del bilancio 2014, tale socio unico/amministratore decide di non distribuirsi alcun utile della società - né tale persona ha altre entrate reddituali per l'anno 2015 - questa persona è soggetta in sede UNICO 2015 a pagare l'acconto INPS comunque? 
Perché non so se sono stato chiaro, ma mi era stato detto che come amministratore unico (e socio unico) di una SRL unipersonale sono obbligato a pagare l'INPS su tutti gli utili aziendali indipendentemente se poi li vado a distribuire a me stesso oppure no.  
Grazie mille per il vostro supporto  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Scusami se ri-rispondo, ma è solo per comprendere meglio. Lo so che sugli utili non si paga l'INPS. L'INPS si paga esclusivamente sul compenso da amministratore, o comunque sul reddito personale essendo una tassa personale e non societaria. 
> Ma il socio e amministratore unico di una SRL, se non erro, sarebbe soggetto ad una doppia imposizione fiscale.  
> Di conseguenza tale amministratore unico decide di non prendere alcun compenso come amministratore, ma semplicemente aspetta la chiusura di bilancio ed eventualmente si distribuisce gli utili. Sulla distribuzione degli utili poi paga INPS (artigiani/commercianti) e IRPEF.  
> Se quest'anno, in fase di delibera del bilancio 2014, tale socio unico/amministratore decide di non distribuirsi alcun utile della società - né tale persona ha altre entrate reddituali per l'anno 2015 - questa persona è soggetta in sede UNICO 2015 a pagare l'acconto INPS comunque? 
> Perché non so se sono stato chiaro, ma mi era stato detto che come amministratore unico (e socio unico) di una SRL unipersonale sono obbligato a pagare l'INPS su tutti gli utili aziendali indipendentemente se poi li vado a distribuire a me stesso oppure no.  
> Grazie mille per il vostro supporto

  Il pagamento dei contributi fissi INPS (quelli dovuti sul minimale e non a caso si chiama minimale proprio perchè fa scattare un obbligo di versamento anche in assenza di redditi o persino con perdite d'esercizio) sono dovuti indipendetemente dalla distribuzione dei dividendi.  
Il presupposto è l'esercizio di un'attività commerciale svolta con carattere di prevalenza (senza prevalenza non esiste alcun obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione INPS commercianti/artigiani). 
Il socio unico di una Srl commerciale/artigiana difficilmente potrà dimostrare di non svolgere personalmente attività commerciale.  
Ad es. un ristoratore che è il socio unico e amministratore unico di una S.r.l. come potrà sostenere di non svolgere attività con il pubblico, diverse da quella di amministratore, per la quale è iscritto alla gestione separata INPS ?  
Se in sede di accesso lui opera in sala (quindi non fa il semplice amministratore che si occupa della sola attività amministrativo - contabile, ma fornisce anche servizio ai tavoli) in queste condizioni oltre all'iscrizione all'INPS gestione separata, dovrà essere iscritto alla gestione commercianti / artigiani e su questa pagare il minimale INPS anche in assenza di dividendi.

----------


## yota1986

> Il pagamento dei contributi fissi INPS (quelli dovuti sul minimale e non a caso si chiama minimale proprio perchè fa scattare un obbligo di versamento anche in assenza di redditi o persino con perdite d'esercizio) sono dovuti indipendetemente dalla distribuzione dei dividendi.  
> Il presupposto è l'esercizio di un'attività commerciale svolta con carattere di prevalenza (senza prevalenza non esiste alcun obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione INPS commercianti/artigiani). 
> Il socio unico di una Srl commerciale/artigiana difficilmente potrà dimostrare di non svolgere personalmente attività commerciale.  
> Ad es. un ristoratore che è il socio unico e amministratore unico di una S.r.l. come potrà sostenere di non svolgere attività con il pubblico, diverse da quella di amministratore, per la quale è iscritto alla gestione separata INPS ?  
> Se in sede di accesso lui opera in sala (quindi non fa il semplice amministratore che si occupa della sola attività amministrativo - contabile, ma fornisce anche servizio ai tavoli) in queste condizioni oltre all'iscrizione all'INPS gestione separata, dovrà essere iscritto alla gestione commercianti / artigiani e su questa pagare il minimale INPS anche in assenza di dividendi.

  Ok, faccio un esempio concreto così spiego meglio la domanda  :Smile:  Scusatemi per l'imprecisione. 
Tizio è amministratore unico della xxx Srl. Tizio ovviamente è iscritto all'INPS commercianti (o artigiani, per fare un esempio) e paga già i minimali. 
La Srl nel 2014 ha avuto utili per 120.000 .  
CASO 1:
Nella delibera del verbale per l'anno 2014 si stabilisce che tali utili non verranno ridistribuiti al socio, ma verranno lasciati come fondocassa aziendale.  
Nella dichiarazione UNICO 2015 per Tizio, è comunque dovuto il pagamento INPS per l'utile di 120.000  sebbene questo utile non sia stato distribuito? 
CASO 2:
Nella delibera del verbale per l'anno 2014 si stabilisce che solo 50.000  verranno distribuiti al socio, il resto viene lasciato come fondocassa aziendale. 
Nella dichiarazione UNICO 2015 per Tizio, è comunque dovuto il pagamento INPS per l'utile di 120.000  sebbene questo utile non sia stato distribuito totalmente? O è dovuto solo il pagamento per la quota di 50.000 ? 
Grazie ancora  :Smile:

----------


## AndreaS85

se Tizio oltre ad essere amministratore unico è anche socio unico, paga l'ivs sulla quota di partecipazione (quindi 100%) del reddito dichiarato dalla società ai fini fiscali nell'esercizio in cui il reddito si riferisce, indipendentemente alla distribuzione o dall'accantonamento che avverrà comunque nell'esercizio successivo a quello in cui il reddito si riferisce.
spero di essere stato chiaro ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso però il socio sia unico? (E comunque spende gran parte del tempo in quella società) 
> Considerando che il socio unico non ha uno stipendio, è amministratore unico e ha deciso di non distribuirsi gli utili. Deve comunque pagare l'INPS sugli utili generati pur non prendendo nulla di quegli utili?

  Esattamente, deve pagare i contributi, almeno quelli fissi.
Altrimenti, chi è che si sporca le mani in questa srl ?

----------


## yota1986

Gentilissimi entrambi  :Smile:    

> paga l'ivs sulla quota di partecipazione (quindi 100%) del reddito dichiarato dalla società ai fini fiscali nell'esercizio in cui il reddito si riferisce, indipendentemente alla distribuzione o dall'accantonamento che avverrà comunque nell'esercizio successivo a quello in cui il reddito si riferisce

  Sinceramente questa è una cosa che non capisco. Se le tasse della società sono state pagate (IRES/IRAP), Tizio non ci ha guadagnato niente perché il reddito dichiarato nell'esercizio non è stato distribuito al socio, per quale motivo il socio deve comunque versare dei contributi per qualcosa che non ha effettivamente guadagnato? (Ad eccezione dei minimali, ovviamente, visto che sono obbligatori). 
Non è questione di chi si sporca le mani credo, anzi, è il contrario: l'unico socio e amministratore decide di non prenderci niente e di lasciare tutto in capo alla società, per il bene della società stessa. Quando e se il socio si distribuirà i dividendi, allora su quello verranno versati i contributi. Perlomeno a me sembra la cosa più logica e meno "rubata". 
Ma sto sbagliando logicamente io qualcosa? 
Comunque grazie mille ancora per la vostra disponibilità  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non è questione di chi si sporca le mani credo, anzi, è il contrario: l'unico socio e amministratore decide di non prenderci niente e di lasciare tutto in capo alla società, per il bene della società stessa. Quando e se il socio si distribuirà i dividendi, allora su quello verranno versati i contributi. Perlomeno a me sembra la cosa più logica e meno "rubata". 
> Ma sto sbagliando logicamente io qualcosa?

  Sì.
Come ti è stato detto, i contributi si pagano sul reddito da lavoro, e non sui dividendi, che sono reddito da capitale. 
Accantonato questo discorso, il ragionamento logico è il seguente: considerato che non può esistere reddito di impresa senza che nessuno lavori (il termine sporcarsi le mani si riferiva proprio a questo), tu mi devi pagare i contributi sul reddito prodotto.
Quelli sul compenso da amministratore non c'entrano, perchè una cosa è l'attività di impresa, un'altra è quella di amministrazione della stessa. 
Se poi sei in grado di dimostrarmi che esiste un'attività che produce reddito senza che si lavori, chiamami che mi metto niente ad arrivare da te, ovunque tu sia  :Big Grin:

----------


## yota1986

Però scusami, non mi torna qualcosa. Premetto che la tua disponibilità è veramente gradita e ti ringrazio infinitamente perché stai perdendo il tuo tempo per spiegarmi questi concetti  :Smile:  
La società ovviamente produce reddito da lavoro grazie ai dipendenti, e per questi dipendenti vengono versati i contributi, scalati dal loro stipendio mensile - cioè quello che loro effettivamente ricevono di loro proprietà. 
L'utile, il reddito finale della società prodotto a fine anno, è comunque l'utile della società. Non è l'utile, il reddito prodotto da lavoro del "socio". 
Cioè io vedrei più corretto tassare il reddito che Tizio effettivamente guadagna. Sennò si rischia di tassare qualcosa per il quale in realtà non si è preso niente. 
È come se a Tizio gli viene detto: tu potenzialmente puoi prendere 120.000 €, anche se in realtà non l'hai presi, io però nel dubbio intanto già te li tasso tutti e li devi pagare di persona (anche se non l'hai presi). 
Il dipendente invece si vede tassare uno stipendio che prende fisicamente in mano, cioè un reddito prodotto dal lavoro. Questo è corretto. 
Grazie mille  :Smile:  Se disturbo, non esitare a dirmelo, non vorrei abusare della tua disponibilità  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Però scusami, non mi torna qualcosa. Premetto che la tua disponibilità è veramente gradita e ti ringrazio infinitamente perché stai perdendo il tuo tempo per spiegarmi questi concetti  
> La società ovviamente produce reddito da lavoro grazie ai dipendenti, e per questi dipendenti vengono versati i contributi, scalati dal loro stipendio mensile - cioè quello che loro effettivamente ricevono di loro proprietà.

  ALT!!
Ti stoppo subito. Se ci sono dipendenti l'Inps sta zitta, il problema non si pone!!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ok, faccio un esempio concreto così spiego meglio la domanda  Scusatemi per l'imprecisione. 
> Tizio è amministratore unico della xxx Srl. Tizio ovviamente è iscritto all'INPS commercianti (o artigiani, per fare un esempio) e paga già i minimali. 
> La Srl nel 2014 ha avuto utili per 120.000 .  
> CASO 1:
> Nella delibera del verbale per l'anno 2014 si stabilisce che tali utili non verranno ridistribuiti al socio, ma verranno lasciati come fondocassa aziendale.  
> Nella dichiarazione UNICO 2015 per Tizio, è comunque dovuto il pagamento INPS per l'utile di 120.000  sebbene questo utile non sia stato distribuito? 
> CASO 2:
> Nella delibera del verbale per l'anno 2014 si stabilisce che solo 50.000  verranno distribuiti al socio, il resto viene lasciato come fondocassa aziendale. 
> Nella dichiarazione UNICO 2015 per Tizio, è comunque dovuto il pagamento INPS per l'utile di 120.000  sebbene questo utile non sia stato distribuito totalmente? O è dovuto solo il pagamento per la quota di 50.000 ? 
> Grazie ancora

  L'INPS ritiene che vada sempre sottoposto a contribuzione il reddito d'impresa prodotto dalla societá moltiplicato per la percentuale di partecipazione iscritta nell'atto costitutivo ed entro il limite del massimale, prescindendo dalla distribuzione o dalla riservizzazione dell'utile.  
Quindi nel suo caso 120.000 x 100 % ridotto entro il massimale contributivo.

----------


## yota1986

> L'INPS ritiene che vada sempre sottoposto a contribuzione il reddito d'impresa prodotto dalla societá moltiplicato per la percentuale di partecipazione iscritta nell'atto costitutivo ed entro il limite del massimale, prescindendo dalla distribuzione o dalla riservizzazione dell'utile.  
> Quindi nel suo caso 120.000 x 100 % ridotto entro il massimale contributivo.

  Praticamente una truffa legalizzata.  
1) Le tasse della società sono state pagate, l'INPS è relativa al reddito personale 
2) Pur non sapendo a priori quale sarà il reddito effettivo percepito dal socio, comunque l'INPS già ti forza a pagarci i contributi. Se poi il socio in realtà non prende niente, non solo non ha introiti ma ci deve pure pagare le tasse senza averne tratto un guadagno 
E questa non è una truffa?  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Praticamente una truffa legalizzata.  
> 1) Le tasse della società sono state pagate, l'INPS è relativa al reddito personale 
> 2) Pur non sapendo a priori quale sarà il reddito effettivo percepito dal socio, comunque l'INPS già ti forza a pagarci i contributi. Se poi il socio in realtà non prende niente, non solo non ha introiti ma ci deve pure pagare le tasse senza averne tratto un guadagno 
> E questa non è una truffa?

  Questa è la posizione dell'Ente dal 1997 e non mi risulta ci sia stato contenzioso in cui l'Ente sia soccombente. E l'eventuale esito di un contenzioso amministrativo contro un provvedimento che presenta elevate criticitá (come quello della contribuzione obbligatoria su redditi non percepiti o la trasformazione della natura del reddito da reddito di capitale a reddito d'impresa posto che chi produce il reddito d'impresa è un soggetto giuridico non una persona fisica). In Italia la diffusione delle S.r.l. che dal 2004 possono assumere anche la forma a socio unico ( quindi di fatto  delle ditte individuali con la veste giuridica di societá di capitali) penso abbia spinto il ministero competente al varo di misure e di indirizzi di tipo antielusivo, senza delle quali un commerciante o un artigiano costituito in forma di srl uni personale sarebbe sfuggito completamente a qualunque forma di contribuzione, pur se padrone totale di quel reddito. La soluzione per evitare di essere penalizzati è distribuire gli utili che comunque sarebbero assoggettati a contribuzione e se fosse necessaria una capitalizzazione in una fase successiva della societá apportare quel che rimane al netto della contribuzione. Certo non è la stessa cosa che tenere l'intero per anni in riserva ma si evita il danno sul socio non percettore la cui posizione, pur rispettando la massima libertá d'azione, appare poco credibile quando si sostiene l'iniziativa dell'intera riservizzazione dell'utile che apre al dubbio di come poi si riesca a condurre la propria vita e a soddisfare i bisogni personali e familiari, in assenza di altre fonti di reddito, oltre quella i cui dividendi non sono distribuiti.

----------


## yota1986

> Questa è la posizione dell'Ente dal 1997 e non mi risulta ci sia stato contenzioso in cui l'Ente sia soccombente. E l'eventuale esito di un contenzioso amministrativo contro un provvedimento che presenta elevate criticitá (come quello della contribuzione obbligatoria su redditi non percepiti o la trasformazione della natura del reddito da reddito di capitale a reddito d'impresa posto che chi produce il reddito d'impresa è un soggetto giuridico non una persona fisica). In Italia la diffusione delle S.r.l. che dal 2004 possono assumere anche la forma a socio unico ( quindi di fatto  delle ditte individuali con la veste giuridica di societá di capitali) penso abbia spinto il ministero competente al varo di misure e di indirizzi di tipo antielusivo, senza delle quali un commerciante o un artigiano costituito in forma di srl uni personale sarebbe sfuggito completamente a qualunque forma di contribuzione, pur se padrone totale di quel reddito. La soluzione per evitare di essere penalizzati è distribuire gli utili che comunque sarebbero assoggettati a contribuzione e se fosse necessaria una capitalizzazione in una fase successiva della societá apportare quel che rimane al netto della contribuzione. Certo non è la stessa cosa che tenere l'intero per anni in riserva ma si evita il danno sul socio non percettore la cui posizione, pur rispettando la massima libertá d'azione, appare poco credibile quando si sostiene l'iniziativa dell'intera riservizzazione dell'utile che apre al dubbio di come poi si riesca a condurre la propria vita e a soddisfare i bisogni personali e familiari, in assenza di altre fonti di reddito, oltre quella i cui dividendi non sono distribuiti.

  Ecco, ora ci siamo, si sta arrivando a quello che intendevo io  :Smile:  
Premetto che ti ringrazio moltissimo per la dettagliatissima (e chiarificatrice) risposta, era proprio quello che cercavo. Non tanto per capire <come> io debba pagare, ma il <perché> io debba pagare in tal misura e preventivamente. 
Questa decisione dell'ente, dal 1997, è in linea con un intero meccanismo statale che a priori posiziona il contribuente come truffatore, e a priori cerca un modo per aggirare la truffa. 
Lo Stato non dovrebbe stare a pensare come fa il socio a campare se non ridistribuisce l'utile, lo Stato dovrebbe applicare controlli corretti ed equilibrati ma decisi e severi ove necessario per chi abusa di una SRL, e dovrebbe semplicemente applicare quello che è dovuto ai cittadini onesti.  
Nel mio caso, ad esempio, è vero che sono un socio unico e la SRL è unipersonale, ma ho dipendenti per i quali pago regolarmente i contributi. Inoltre come socio non sono padrone totale di quel reddito, perché fintanto che rimane nel fondocassa della SRL io non ci posso andare a fare spesa o non ci posso pagare l'abbonamento mensile in palestra, visto che non rientrerebbe tra le spese aziendali compatibili con l'attività aziendale. Molti lo fanno comunque, truffando lo Stato? Va bene, ma è su questi che bisogna agire e non sull'intera cittadinanza che a priori è etichettata come potenzialmente truffatrice e come tale viene trattata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Praticamente una truffa legalizzata.  
> 1) Le tasse della società sono state pagate, l'INPS è relativa al reddito personale 
> 2) Pur non sapendo a priori quale sarà il reddito effettivo percepito dal socio, comunque l'INPS già ti forza a pagarci i contributi. Se poi il socio in realtà non prende niente, non solo non ha introiti ma ci deve pure pagare le tasse senza averne tratto un guadagno 
> E questa non è una truffa?

  Temo che tu non abbia letto il mio ultimo commento....

----------


## yota1986

> Temo che tu non abbia letto il mio ultimo commento....

  Scusami veramente tanto Danilo, mi è proprio sfuggito!!!  :Frown:  
Che significa? Temo di non aver capito in toto la risposta  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusami veramente tanto Danilo, mi è proprio sfuggito!!!  
> Che significa? Temo di non aver capito in toto la risposta

  Significa che se una srl ha dipendenti, il discorso che stiamo facendo viene a cadere, e nessuna iscrizione è richiesta ai soci che non lavorano nella srl.

----------


## yota1986

Ah ok, si questo certo. Ma la maggior parte del tempo la passo dentro la società, quindi sono assimilabile come "lavoratore" all'interno della società da quello che ho capito

----------


## AndreaS85

immagino che quello che cerca di dire Danilo è che puoi tranquillamente fare l'amministratore senza magari compensi erogati ed attendere la distribuzione degli utili.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> immagino che quello che cerca di dire Danilo è che puoi tranquillamente fare l'amministratore senza magari compensi erogati ed attendere la distribuzione degli utili.

  Non credo che Danilo volesse dire questo. Penso, invece, che la presenza di dipendenti escluda il lavoro personale svolto con carattere di prevalenza che è il presupposto per l'obbligo contributivo. Ritengo, tuttavia, che non sia così e l'esperienza diretta di alcuni controlli fatti da ispettori dell'INPS volti ad accertare la presenza di obbligo contributivo (poi risultato non adempiuto) sono stati condotti verificando gli orari di svolgimento dell'attività lavorativa dei dipendenti per vedere se c'erano dei "buchi" (per es. perchè l'azienda era titolare di rapporti di lavoro per dipendenti esclusivamente a tempo parziale) che potevano essere stati coperti solo dall'amministratore  unico presente in quell'orario. Il controllo è stato eseguito verificando la firma dei soggetti che hanno ricevuto la merce dai vettori. In altri casi, verificando gli orari dei dipendenti part-time in alcuni ristoranti è emerso che l'unico che avrebbe potuto svolgere il servizio a tavola era l'amministratore poichè tutti i dipendenti in carico erano fuori orario o non erano in giornata lavorativa (part-time verticale).

----------


## swami

L'inps accetta la non iscrizione del socio se, oltre che i dipendenti, c'è un giustificato motivo per cui il socio non partecipa al lavoro della società ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah ok, si questo certo. Ma la maggior parte del tempo la passo dentro la società, quindi sono assimilabile come "lavoratore" all'interno della società da quello che ho capito

  E allora non c'è nulla da fare.

----------


## yota1986

Redditi da Srl? Niente contributi INPS - PMI.it   

> Sui redditi da Srl *niente contributi obbligatori da versare*: i redditi da partecipazione in Società di capitali non sono infatti assoggettati a contribuzione della Gestione Commercianti ed Artigiani. È quanto chiarito dalla Corte di Appello de L’Aquila con due sentenze la n. 752/2015 e la n. 774/2015 con le quali è stato smentito quanto sostenuto dall’INPS con la circolare n. 102/2003, a favore della tesi da sempre sostenuta dai Consulenti del Lavoro e della sentenza di primo grado, anch’essa favorevole al contribuente.

----------

